# NHS Direct to be axed



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2010)

From the Guardian:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2010/aug/27/nhs-direct-health-phone-service


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 27, 2010)

It sounds as though they may have made hard and fast decisions on a few things that we don't yet know.

I hope the DUK survey isn't just lip service to make us think we're getting a say.

Or am I just being cynical ? 

Rob


----------



## rossoneri (Aug 28, 2010)

Rob,

If you want to see some proper cynicism then just scroll down to the comments on the page.  The posters on The Guardian's website are normally an entertaining bunch.  

I guess we are going to see more and more of this sort of cutback announced in the coming weeks and months.  It will be intriguing to see how it pans out.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 28, 2010)

Has anyone actually ever found NHS Direct properly helpful?  Any time I've tried them (usually with a sick - premature - baby) it's been ok, we'll extremely busy but someone will call you back in 9hrs - if you're worried go to your GP / walk-in centre!!  Not sure I'd notice if they weren't there...!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have only had one experience of the NHS direct..this is what happened.

I was at work one day and felt like I had indigestion - it got worse and by the evening I had a raging temperature and was throwing up. My husband called the NHS direct and they said come in. I was left for 2 hours rolling around the hard chairs in agony, threw up over the floor and when I finally got to see the doctor he was useless. He asked the auxilliary nurse what she thought(!) and she said it was severe heartburn!! They gave me gaviscon and sent me away with a presciption. My husband put me in the back of the car and drove to a late night Asda to get the prescription. Whilst he was inside I had to open the door to throw up and a kind lady came over and ran inside - when they tannoyed my husband. He drove me straight back to the NHSD and they wouldn't let me back in until I had been home and took the Gaviscon for 8 hours. After 2 hours, my husband rang them again and they then said 'over the phone' I had an infection in my sternum and could my husband go and fetch another prescription. My husband never made it as I collapsed vomiting blood all over the floor. he didn't wait to call an ambulance, he took me straight to A&E where I collapsed on the floor. Thats the last I remember. It turned out my Gall bladder had completely perforated and all toxins had poisoned my body. It was later found that my liver had been blocked caused by a cancerous tumour. I was lucky to have survived and can't thank my husband enough for his quick action.  I am now fully recovered after having a 9 hour operation to remove the lump. 4 years on my figures are now just back to normal and now I get the D!! I would never use NHS direct again, but that is just my experience.


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes I heard this on the news yesterday- music to my ears 

Perhaps they can now move all the nurses who take the calls back into the A&E's and surgeries where they will be better utilised.


----------



## katie (Aug 30, 2010)

Hm I totally agreed with you lou untill I read this:

"Last year NHS Direct cost ?123m to run but it actually SAVED the NHS ?213m"

So unless the 111 scheme will save even more money I think we should keep NHS Direct!


----------



## Steff (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh well im in the minority i have used them 3 times once to do with my son and twice to do with my diabetes , last occasions was when i had a funny turn in feb and within 10 minutes i had 2 paramedics by my side, and the occasion with my son within 15 minutes my doctor was at my door and it was 7 o clock at night so i am sad to hear there axing NHS direct and hope this 111 service can live upto it.


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 30, 2010)

katie said:


> Hm I totally agreed with you lou untill I read this:
> 
> "Last year NHS Direct cost ?123m to run but it actually SAVED the NHS ?213m"
> 
> So unless the 111 scheme will save even more money I think we should keep NHS Direct!



I will never change my mind! Im too long in the tooth working in A&E to ever understand the rational of some of their decisions. Ive seen some appauling referrals and misuse of ambulance and emergency services by NHS Direct- the service that should know better. Of course there will be examples of good service, but unfortunatly the repeatedly BAD examples are the ones that stick in my mind but that is seeing it from the other side. I know it does provide a reasurring service to some (just not me! )



Steffie said:


> Oh well im in the minority i have used them 3 times once to do with my son and twice to do with my diabetes , last occasions was when i had a funny turn in feb and within 10 minutes i had 2 paramedics by my side, and the occasion with my son within 15 minutes my doctor was at my door and it was 7 o clock at night so i am sad to hear there axing NHS direct and hope this 111 service can live upto it.



Pleased to hear they assisted you well Steff


----------



## Steff (Aug 30, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I will never change my mind! Im too long in the tooth working in A&E to ever understand the rational of some of their decisions. Ive seen some appauling referrals and misuse of ambulance and emergency services by NHS Direct- the service that should know better. Of course there will be examples of good service, but unfortunatly the repeatedly BAD examples are the ones that stick in my mind but that is seeing it from the other side. I know it does provide a reasurring service to some (just not me! )
> 
> 
> 
> Pleased to hear they assisted you well Steff



thank you like you say theres always good/bad service i just happen to have been lucky enough to have had excellent service


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 31, 2010)

I've had really excellent service from NHS direct in a couple of situations at uni. They were wonderful, and even sent a nurse out to us. 

I'm very concerned about the state of affairs if it's going. I don't want to be getting advice from someone who's just had a 'training course'. Hmm...


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 31, 2010)

I've good reason to be grateful to the Scottish version, I'm quite certain they've saved my life on at least two occasions in the past year. It's ridiculously shortsighted to cut something that so obviously works and saves lives. It would make much more sense to cut some of the fat from the top and get rid of a few of the administrators and paper-pushers.


----------



## richardq (Sep 1, 2010)

I was confused by the idea that there would be more advice from trained phone operators, presumably typing in the sypmtoms, asking the questions the computer says are necessary, and then asking the computer what it thinks.  When I have used NHS Direct in the past (I've found them very helpful but a bit slow) they have taken some basic details and then a nurse has rung back later, so I can't really see what the difference is going to be.


----------

